# custo frontrow??



## scratpomme (11 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si on pouvait customiser frontrow: (fond d'arrière plan noir) ou ses composants ou en généralité

merci d'avance

config: Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.8


----------

